# What is the cost to add a 3rd receiver?



## fatpug (Apr 11, 2007)

I already have a VIP622 & VIP211

When dish installed my system 2 years ago they also installed a 311. Later I sent it back due to lack of use. Now I need a 3rd receiver again.

I tried dish network chat and they told me it will cost $14 a month to add a 311 to my account if I buy one on ebay. Is this correct? That is a crazy price for a non hd, non dvr receiver.



My goal is to add another room without starting a new 2 year commitment to dish.

Thanks


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

$14 / month is more like the monthly access fee for a dual tuner receiver - a single should only be $7/month.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

No, adding any single tuner (HD or SD) non-DVR receiver would increase your bill by $7/month. If there are any up-front fees for the installation depends on your account standing and other factors - only a Dish CSR can tell you for sure.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

No.

Any "Solo" receiver, SD or HD, will cost you $7/month.

Any "Duo" receiver, SD or HD, will cost you $14/month

If it's a DVR, you need to add $3 to the above, per receiver ($10/month for Solo DVR, $17/month for Duo DVR).

Obviously, the second output on any Duo receiver is SD-only. In order to get HD, you need a receiver at each TV (that you want independent HD content on). Dish will lease a maximum of 3 receivers.

Your up-front cost will vary depending on receiver type and your account rating with Dish.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

BattleZone said:


> Any "Solo" receiver, SD or HD, will cost you $7/month.
> 
> Any "Duo" receiver, SD or HD, will cost you $14/month
> 
> ...


BattleZone has it. The additional receiver depends on the model, but a 311/301 will be an additional $7 a month from what you're currently paying.

You can get a 211, and it would still cost $7 a month, and be HD ready

If you want to avoid the commitment, you'll have to buy the equipment (looking online is normally the cheapest). Also I thought I would point out that if you're on Eastern Arc, a 311 will not work, it would need to be an MPEG-4 receiver.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Single output receivers are $7 per month.
Dual output receivers are $14 per month.
Single output DVRs are $10 per month.
Dual output DVR's are$17 per month.
Dual Output Dvrs with sling are $20 per month.

The 311 is a single output receiver - $7 per month.
The 322 would be $14.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

What did I do all that work on a FAQ for?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I still don't see how those fees can keep them competitive in today's households.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

It's $7 for your mirroring fee for a single tuner, and $14 for the dual tuner? I'm assuming dual tuner is used to just run 2 televisions off one ird and use an RF (UHF?) remote?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

AttiTech said:


> It's $7 for your mirroring fee for a single tuner, and $14 for the dual tuner? I'm assuming dual tuner is used to just run 2 televisions off one ird and use an RF (UHF?) remote?


It's output not tuners. They have dual tuner single output, like DIRECTV's dvr's, but they also have dual tuner dual output as well.


----------

